# winter k-9 set ?



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

hi i'm trying to keep my k-9 sets going but earlier this week we got about 2 inches of sleet then it rained on top of it now it has been below 32* so its turned into 1 1/2 - 2 inches of ice so today I chipped to ice off of my sets and rebeded them I took some of the old bedding dirt/peatmoss and pawed it out to make it look as if the set had been worked/dug on also there is no snow to sift over the top of the sets so they are just bare dirt do you guy think this will work and what have you done in a case like this thanks for your help


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you do a search you should find a post about set'in steel on frozen ground.

You could run some snares till winter cold sets in--- less headache.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pokeyjeepers, I would fill a few five gallon buckets with dry dirt before the trapping season. I don't think there's much you can do when the conditions are like that. My father would use a piece of styrofoam, cut out to bed the trap in the wet/ frozen mud. He also used styrofoam from a beanbag chair, mixed together with dry dirt, peat moss and antifreeze flakes when setting in the snow. I don't think a dirt patch in the snow will bother k9's. Well at least not Red Fox...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you for the info I have a pail of dry sand and a pail of dry peat moss so I'm good there I just did not like the bare spot where the trap bed is but we got a dusting of snow last night of they are blended in now


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

We'll when the grounds white I make it dark. I use my pick to chip through the snow and expose the soil. No different then what a canine and a deer do to when they dig and paw.

If you waxed your traps use non-iodized salt to thaw out and dry the soil. Pour it right over you dirt in the sifter and sift away. Sodium Chloride "salt" will work to almost 0 degrees f.

I posted this before, but for an added assurity of trap action, the bottom of the bed is lined with wax paper at least 1/2 to 1 inch larger then the jaw spread. Crumble the paper in your hands first. so it doesn't make noise.

Caution...keep your salt container dry dry or it will clump on you. I put mine in plastic grocery bag and spread it on the sifter full of dirt using the pour spout. If you manipulate it right it never leaves the bag.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

De-icing roads salt would not be used if the temps were -6C ( 18F ) or colder.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you for the info guys


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

When I return and if I think about it. Ill take a series of photos of a few of my sets from beginning to end to help out. Til, then you be safe and Ill talk to you in a week or month! :hunter:

REMEMBER...COYOTES CAN"T FLY!!

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

that would be great thank you larry


----------

